# Emergency! Mould in new humidifier.



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

Is that unit now junk? or is there a way to disinfect?

Turns out my humidor hygrometer was reading about 8% below actual, and the humidity was at 82% for the last week.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Emergency! Mould on new humidifier.*

Take out all your smokes, brush out all the mold. You then need to get a bit of rubbing alcohol and wipe down the humidor interior, don't use a ton you could **** the wood up. Make sure you wipe down all your humidifiers, in fact, I'd recommend you replace them you could have mold in the humidification agent itself. You should then let it air out for a week and then re-season it.

You should be OK after that. :2


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! Mould on new humidifier.*



Darrell said:


> Take out all your smokes, brush out all the mold. You then need to get a bit of rubbing alcohol and wipe down the humidor interior, don't use a ton you could **** the wood up. Make sure you wipe down all your humidifiers, in fact, I'd recommend you replace them you could have mold in the humidification agent itself. You should then let it air out for a week and then re-season it.
> 
> You should be OK after that. :2


Thanks Darrel. The only visible fungus is on the humidification agent. The spore bodies are about 3mm.

No visible mold on the smokes or the wood.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Emergency! Mould on new humidifier.*



kwadzilla said:


> Thanks Darrel. The only visible fungus is on the humidification agent. The spore bodies are about 3mm.
> 
> No visible mold on the smokes or the wood.


That maybe true to the naked eye, however mold particles and spores are likely floating all over the inside of the box.

I recommend you wipe the sticks down lightly with some everclear.

and, it's Darrell, two r's and 2 l's.


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! Mould on new humidifier.*



Darrell said:


> That maybe true to the naked eye, however mold particles and spores are likely floating all over the inside of the box.
> 
> I recommend you wipe the sticks down lightly with some everclear.
> 
> and, it's Darrell, two r's and 2 l's.


Sorry DaRReLL!

What is everclear?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Emergency! Mould on new humidifier.*



kwadzilla said:


> Sorry DaRReLL!
> 
> What is everclear?


Some 180 proof booze.


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! Mould on new humidifier.*



Darrell said:


> Some 180 proof booze.


Nice. got some of that around!:tu


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I hope it works out for you and you're back in business in no time. Let me know if you have any more questions. :tu:tu


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

You must have never took a shot of Everclear before. lol Anybody that has done that will never forget the stuff


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Namerifrats said:


> You must have never took a shot of Everclear before. lol Anybody that has done that will never forget the stuff


True dat! u


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

*Re: Emergency! Mould on new humidifier.*



Darrell said:


> That maybe true to the naked eye, however mold particles and spores are likely floating all over the inside of the box.
> 
> I recommend you wipe the sticks down lightly with some everclear.
> 
> and, it's Darrell, two r's and 2 l's.


and don't forget the "mean" part in the front of it too! :cb
:r


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

Namerifrats said:


> You must have never took a shot of Everclear before. lol Anybody that has done that will never forget the stuff


Once made some hard lemonade for a friend's birthday party:

1 litre of Finlandia
4 cups of ice cubes
2 lemons sliced and crushed

Everyone had a great time.

Closest I've come to everlclear.

Found this link, is it reputable?
http://en.allexperts.com/q/Cigars-2143/mold-humidor.htm


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

You can usually kill any active mold in your humidifiers with a 10% bleach and distilled water solution. Spray/pour solution on the humidifiers and let soak for awhile, rinse well after to remove any lingering bleach smell.

I'm not sure what type of humidifiers you are using, but I have used this procedure on my active humidification system in my Aristocrat Plus for years.

About twice a year I would remove the tank with the wetting filter/media and clean the way I mentioned above. I never had a bad mold problem by cleaning 2 times a year. There would usually just be a few small specks of black mold on the filter media and in the tank. The bleach solution takes care of the mold. The filter media usually only survives one cleaning like this before it begins to come apart and has to be replaced. They are relativity inexpensive.

The important part of cleaning this way is to be sure and rinse very good to remove all traces of the bleach smell. 

Like I said this has worked well for me for years. I recently upgraded to a Cigar Oasis XL II that has the filter media treated to kill any biological vermin so I no longer have to do this. They recommend replacing the media after 2-3 years.

Mark


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

seegarfan said:


> You can usually kill any active mold in your humidifiers with a 10% bleach and distilled water solution. Spray/pour solution on the humidifiers and let soak for awhile, rinse well after to remove any lingering bleach smell.
> 
> I'm not sure what type of humidifiers you are using, but I have used this procedure on my active humidification system in my Aristocrat Plus for years.
> 
> ...


Thanks Mark. I think I'll give the bleach a try. Hot water?


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

kwadzilla said:


> Thanks Mark. I think I'll give the bleach a try. Hot water?


I always just used cold, but I probably would not use hot only because it may cause a deterioration of the media. The bleach is just as effective in cold water.

Just my :2

Good luck, I hope it takes care of your problem. Let us know.

Mark


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

I said it once, maybe twice, and I'll say it again... *PROPYLENE GLYCOL IS YOUR FRIEND!!! :tu*

Go to your local pharmacy, order some (its dirt cheap and its medical grade). Mix it as lean as 80/20 and you will NEVER have mold in your humidifier again.


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> I said it once, maybe twice, and I'll say it again... *PROPYLENE GLYCOL IS YOUR FRIEND!!! :tu*
> 
> Go to your local pharmacy, order some (its dirt cheap and its medical grade). Mix it as lean as 80/20 and you will NEVER have mold in your humidifier again.


I did use a 50% propylene glycol solution on the humidifying unit the day I got the humidor. Followed the directions to a T.

I guess it was the excessive humidity which led to the development of the spores.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Here is the stuff I use:










One *$5* bottle of PG USP will make about *$100-$150* worth of this stuff:


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

kwadzilla said:


> I did use a 50% propylene glycol solution on the humidifying unit the day I got the humidor. Followed the directions to a T.
> 
> I guess it was the excessive humidity which led to the development of the spores.


PG will ONLY help to prevent mold where it is applied, i.e. the foam. Are you saying you found mold on the actual foam?


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! Mould on new humidifier.*



kwadzilla said:


> Sorry DaRReLL!
> 
> *What is everclear*?


You have lived a good life... For those of us who have lived a wicked life, take my advice - DO NOT drink the Everclear! It makes you do strange and embarrassing things. Good luck with the mold.


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> PG will ONLY help to prevent mold where it is applied, i.e. the foam. Are you saying you found mold on the actual foam?


'deed I did. There were about 6 spores on the front surface and another 6 on the back side.

Can I use this PG solution to wipe down the humidor? Bleach was suggested also.

I wiped down the cigars lightly with water, let them dry, and then put them into an air-tight glass container and into the fridge (humidity in that container is 78%).


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! Mould on new humidifier.*



Volt said:


> You have lived a good life... For those of us who have lived a wicked life, take my advice - DO NOT drink the Everclear! It makes you do strange and embarrassing things. Good luck with the mold.


Seen a friend on Absinthe. Couldn't believe it was him.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

kwadzilla said:


> 'deed I did. There were about 6 spores on the front surface and another 6 on the back side.
> 
> Can I use this PG solution to wipe down the humidor? Bleach was suggested also.
> 
> I wiped down the cigars lightly with water, let them dry, and then put them into an air-tight glass container and into the fridge (humidity in that container is 78%).


I'm not doubting what you used, but PG is incapable of holding or growing mold. No doubt once on the humidifier it will blow spores all over the place. Understanding you used it the first time, have you been using it diluted on each fill? I can only assume no, and that something foreign is being introduced to your foam, which in turn spawns mold.

PG shouldn't be used to wipe anything down (it has a somewhat oily look). Someone else mentioned bleach, extremely diluted it is an excellent cleaner. As is iso alcohol.


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> I'm not doubting what you used, but PG is incapable of holding or growing mold. No doubt once on the humidifier it will blow spores all over the place. Understanding you used it the first time, have you been using it diluted on each fill? I can only assume no, and that something foreign is being introduced to your foam, which in turn spawns mold.
> 
> PG shouldn't be used to wipe anything down (it has a somewhat oily look). Someone else mentioned bleach, extremely diluted it is an excellent cleaner. As is iso alcohol.


I've had the humidor only a week. I used the 50% PG solution Saturday afternoon, placed a tiny cup of water for the rest of the day and overnight, had to refill it for Sunday night. Wednesday, the hygro reading showed 64% , so put some distilled water into the foam-based humidifying unit, noticed the spores last night.

After completing the salt-test with a borrowed hygro on Thursday morning, it showed my hygro was reading low by 5%, so the humidor was at 76% until Weds then dropped to 71%. The humidity was at 82% for all of Thursday.

Are you saying the foam should only ever be moistened with the PG solution?

How can I get that 78% in the glass jar to fall? Or will the cigars be OK at 78% humidity in 6*C?


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

DonnieW said:


> I said it once, maybe twice, and I'll say it again... *PROPYLENE GLYCOL IS YOUR FRIEND!!! :tu*


PG is indeed your friend. Donnie knows what he's talking about (this time! LOL)


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

kwadzilla said:


> I've had the humidor only a week. I used the 50% PG solution Saturday afternoon, placed a tiny cup of water for the rest of the day and overnight, had to refill it for Sunday night. Wednesday, the hygro reading showed 64% , so put some distilled water into the foam-based humidifying unit, noticed the spores last night.
> 
> After completing the salt-test with a borrowed hygro on Thursday morning, it showed my hygro was reading low by 5%, so the humidor was at 76% until Weds then dropped to 71%. The humidity was at 82% for all of Thursday.
> 
> ...


You menioned 6* temps. Does it get hotter, like above 75? Is this a glass humidor? Something don't seem right, just trying to narrow things down.

[edit] I want to add that there is a disturbing issue with foam and humidification wicks. They tend to already come with mold in them. Maybe not visible to the eye, but more often than not, warehouse storage conditions as well as transit conditions are bad and allow these things to soak up moisture and get extremely warm. It happens to home humidifiers all the time - the brand new wicks are full of mold. Maybe try putting new foam in place if at all possible, like the green stuff in the pic above.

If you need either foam or PG, PM me and I'll get it to you.


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> You menioned 6* temps. Does it get hotter, like above 75? Is this a glass humidor? Something don't seem right, just trying to narrow things down.
> 
> [edit] I want to add that there is a disturbing issue with foam and humidification wicks. They tend to already come with mold in them. Maybe not visible to the eye, but more often than not, warehouse storage conditions as well as transit conditions are bad and allow these things to soak up moisture and get extremely warm. It happens to home humidifiers all the time - the brand new wicks are full of mold. Maybe try putting new foam in place if at all possible, like the green stuff in the pic above.
> 
> If you need either foam or PG, PM me and I'll get it to you.


Thanks for the info DonnieW.

The actual humidor I'm using is a proper wood one. At the moment the humidor empty and I'm taking the humidfying device back to the store.

Until I clean out the humidor with a bleach solution, I am storing the cigars (temporarily) in a large and sealed glass jar in the fridge. The current humidity in the jar is 79%. We keep our fridge at 6 degrees Celcius (43F).

After doing much reading on this forum and other cigar related sites, it seems many hobbyists are using the beads for humidity. I can't find a site that provides the pros and cons of using beads versus water for humidity control. What are your thougths?


----------



## seegarfan (Oct 27, 2007)

Since converting to beads in my passive humidors (cooledors) I will never use anything else. As trouble free as it gets. I use the 65% beads in the plastic tubes from Heartfelt. They hold a rock solid 65%. I calibrate my hygrometers every 3 months and it is just a worry free operation.

http://heartfeltindustries.com/default.asp

I would very much encourage to consider this humidification method. I think if you took a survey of the members here, that the bead system would win hands down.

Mark


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

You will completely get rid of these problems if you go with beads imo. I love them and only use them in all 3 of my wood humis and my vino.


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

pics of mold are on my profile album.

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2008)

*Re: Emergency! Mould on new humidifier.*



Darrell said:


> That maybe true to the naked eye, however mold particles and spores are likely floating all over the inside of the box.
> 
> I recommend you wipe the sticks down lightly with some everclear.
> 
> and, it's Darrell, two r's and 2 l's.


The everclear was going to be my suggestion here also. Both for the cigars and for the inside of the humi! Good steerage, Darrell, with two "r"s and two "l"s


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

kwadzilla said:


> pics of mold are on my profile album.
> 
> Thanks everyone for your help.


Had a look at the pictures. That's not mould, it plume!
I keed, I keed :r


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Bear said:


> Had a look at the pictures. That's not mould, it plume!


So he should roll his cigars in it to get that coveted plume on his sticks?


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

Bear said:


> Had a look at the pictures. That's not mould, it plume!
> I keed, I keed :r


HOw the hell did plume get in the device? why is there no plume on the sticks?


----------



## imthegoal (Jul 29, 2006)

kwadzilla said:


> HOw the hell did plume get in the device? why is there no plume on the sticks?


They are messing with ya. :tu


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

imthegoal said:


> They are messing with ya. :tu


 Poor guy.:ss


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

King Leonidas said:


> Poor guy.:ss


So it IS mold, then?

I think I'm just gonna trash that humidity device. I've ordered the 65% beads, they're on the way.

The humidor was wiped with diluted bleach solution and the cigars will go back in tomorrow. They are still in the glass jar.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

For awhile I'd keep an eye onthe cigars incase the mold returns on them....if not your good ta go!:tu:tu

as for the beads...good choice, just don't soak them completely with distilled water, you only want about 50% clear, 50% white.:ss


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

Old Sailor said:


> For awhile I'd keep an eye onthe cigars incase the mold returns on them....if not your good ta go!:tu:tu
> 
> as for the beads...good choice, just don't soak them completely with distilled water, you only want about 50% clear, 50% white.:ss


did you take a look at the pic of the humidifier? you think it's mold?


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

kwadzilla said:


> did you take a look at the pic of the humidifier? you think it's mold?


Looks like mold to me!


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

imthegoal said:


> They are messing with ya. :tu


Bear started it :r


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

RIP Hoyo de Monterrey Corona.

Woke up this morning and the half of it was green. It was the least expensive of my stash, so I'll won't worry.


----------



## stfoley (Jul 28, 2008)

I'd zip-loc those sticks if I were you...at least until you know they themselves are mold-free.

While that's happening, I'd clean the humidor as per instructions earlier in the thread, and re-season it....if there's mold, it will show up during that time.


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

stfoley said:


> I'd zip-loc those sticks if I were you...at least until you know they themselves are mold-free.
> 
> While that's happening, I'd clean the humidor as per instructions earlier in the thread, and re-season it....if there's mold, it will show up during that time.


This is what's going on at the mo'. Only the Hoyo as succumbed to the deadly mold so far.

The other stick are hangin' in there.

Thanks, dude.


----------



## 413X (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry 'bout the troubles man...I hate threads like this though, it makes me paranoid and now I'm going to spend the next half hour checking out my humi lol:hn


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

413X said:


> Sorry 'bout the troubles man...I hate threads like this though, it makes me paranoid and now I'm going to spend the next half hour checking out my humi lol:hn


I wiped the humidor internals with mild bleach solution and the cigars with mild PG solution as recommended.

Re-seasoned the humidor and it's sitting empty at 68% RH. NO mold build up to date. Re-checked the sticks this morning, still no mold, although the Diplomaticos #2 looks like it's going to split soon.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

kwadzilla said:


> I wiped the humidor internals with mild bleach solution and the cigars with mild PG solution as recommended.


AGGHHHH! You didn't wipe the cigars with PG did you?


----------



## bpcr (May 13, 2006)

if he did the cigars will be a loss ..... to bad but this is how we learn ..


----------



## kwadzilla (Aug 26, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> AGGHHHH! You didn't wipe the cigars with PG did you?


Can't believed I typed that! PG did not touch the cigars. I must have been out of it this mornin'!

I'm quite appreciative of all the support from this group. Thanks, to all who have contributed.

Looks like the humi is on the comeback. Still sittin' pretty at 68% RH with no mold in sight. Sticks are lookin' like they're enjoying the plastic quarantine.


----------

